# Sick Cory(s)



## pkppv (Mar 14, 2011)

Soo im very new to this, but i think i have a basic enough understanding so far. Here's the story: I went on vacation and under the care of my neighbour one of my spotted corydoras passed away. When i found it it was mostly ingested by my bloodfin tetras, so im not sure if they killed it or something else did (im guessing something else, although my bloodfins are QUITE vicious). a few weeks later one of my corys girls started to lose colour and he stopped eating. i tested the water and found high nitrites and ammonia so i took care of the problem. then out of no where one of my corys with no discolouations and no obvious behavioral issues passed away as well. the water is now of great quality, and my previously sick cory is active and eating, but still has a shiny greyish gill colour, although it is getting better. i really hope little "rajon" can pull through, as shabaz and dejuan did not =(. any suggestions at this point? im assuming he needs friends as they are a shoaling fish, and im going to keep track of the water religiously. i have been doing water changes each weekend. thanks for the help -pkppv

all 3 corys were VERY happy until the past few weeks, they were incredibly active, ate very regularly, always enjoyed each others company, etc.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you know what would of caused your spikes? overfeeding, or a newer tank maybe?
how long was your neighbor taking care of your fish? never had corys but some fish cant handle spikes, and somtimes even with the same kind of fish some are just more hardy then others, the only one that made it might of just been a bit more hardy then the other two. who knows i have had fish die before and couldnt fig out what was wrong, there bodies showed no signs of problems and the water tested fine, but my guess would be your spike in levels since it only affected one type of fish.


----------



## pkppv (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm almost positive it was overfeeding


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The usual culprit. Sometimes all you can do is clean things up and try again.


----------

